# Any word on MLB on Sirius?



## big daddy kool

Or will it be stay on XM only?


----------



## joebbaseball

This probably doesn't mean anything, but I spoke with a csr from Sirius yesterday and he said if he was a betting man he'd bet Sirius would get it. He said he heard they were talking, but also said something to the affect that it could be by opening day, or it could be some time this summer. I've finally given up on it and sold all my sirius stuff. I'm in the process of getting xm. What a pain! It just seems like xm with the best of sirius pretty much includes everything.
Joe


----------



## Undertaker

I bet we don't get it. What a shame. I have the "Best of XM"????? Maybe they should rename it "Almost the Best of XM"


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I wouldn't blame any issues on SIRI. MLB has awfully strange regulations, and SIRI may be held captive to MLB here.


----------



## DonCorleone

I think it's more about the cost issue. It's from the XM satellites and they'd have to send an extra feed through the Sirius satellite. At the rate they're losing cash after the FCC and Congress completely screwed them, they have to save every penny they can.


----------



## djlong

Umm.. Not a chance for that being the issue. It's not like it takes extra electricity to beam the uplinks to the satellites. Sice the merger a lot of backroom operations have been merged. The people and resources are there to handle the situation. What is lacking is the contractual legalese for the Sirius side of things.


----------



## I WANT MORE

No MLB today on Sirius. I have 5 Sirius with the "?best?" of XM subscriptions. 2 Pioneer home receivers, one vehicle factory unit, and 2 plug and plays. None of them are able to receive XM programming. I would have to purchase the MIRGE RADIO and all of the accessories.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I read on Orbitcast that MLB play by play will be added on the Sirius side on May 1st. Has anyone else heard or been able to confirm this?


----------



## bdowell

I WANT MORE said:


> I read on Orbitcast that MLB play by play will be added on the Sirius side on May 1st. Has anyone else heard or been able to confirm this?


I'm sticking with I'll believe it when I see it or hear it, and right now my subscription is 'sleeping' (suspended), so I may not hear it then.

Honestly, I'm not really missing it (Sirius) all that much and would rather spend the $$ on other things right now. Much the same as I've cut back some on my DirecTV subscription and am not really missing the channels that I dropped there either.

If Sirius and MLB had worked out the issues before the season had started I probably wouldn't have suspended the account, but they didn't and it just helped push me into almost cancelling, and now just leaving the account on hold just to save on a possible reconnect fee.


----------



## cowboy620

try getting the mirge radio. i did, so i get the best of everything. i did to replace my old delphi radio for xm. it was only $7 more a month. which is a bargan. i wanted the nascar channle, which i used to have on xm. but i like having mlb on xm!. but either way i'm covered so i can hear red sox and atlanta braves. my reciver even lets me know when their playing.

i love that feature. plus the color screen allows you to see it when the sun hit's the screen.


----------



## max1

bdowell i agree with you. I thought about going to Sirius if they would have gotten the MLB but are local Fm station has picked up the Cubs plus we get them on our local am radio so I see no need for Sirius xm. We get the Cub games on tv no need to get Sirius xm- Like you i cancelled the service abt a year ago and have not missed it at all. Even though I have D i dont llisten to the music as much now that i can stream on line for free. I hate to say it but Sirius Xm will be gone in a few years. Max.


----------



## djlong

If by "Sirius XM will be gone" you mean the current corporation, you could be right (depending on how the future financing works out). Sirius XM, the *service* isn't going anywhere. They have satellites, ground stations, content contracts and 20 million customers giving them basically $20M A MONTH. A bankruptcy would hose the shareholders and bondholders but the satellites would continue to operate under the auspices of whomever would buy the assets.


----------



## cartrivision

djlong said:


> If by "Sirius XM will be gone" you mean the current corporation, you could be right (depending on how the future financing works out). Sirius XM, the *service* isn't going anywhere. They have satellites, ground stations, content contracts and 20 million customers giving them basically $20M A MONTH. A bankruptcy would hose the shareholders and bondholders but the satellites would continue to operate under the auspices of whomever would buy the assets.


I think you meant 20 million customers giving them about *$200M* per month (or about $2.4 billion per year) If Sirius XM does go bankrupt, whoever ends up owing everything that Sirius XM is right now (minus the billions of dollars of debt) will have a cash cow on their hands. Doing anything but continuing to operate it as the current satellite radio company would be foolish. At that point they could even offer Howard Stern a raise to stay another five years.


----------



## djlong

cartrivision said:


> I think you meant 20 million customers giving them about *$200M* per month (or about $2.4 billion per year)


Yes, that's what I meant. It's just the "sky is falling" types thinking satellite radio will go dark that are a hot-button with me.


----------



## Anthony1967

I Agree. That is the best way to go. I think the XM Hardware is way better too.


----------



## txtommy

I'm sure that XM pays MLB a fee based on the number of customers. If they suddenly started including MLB on Sirius that fee would go up considerably without any additional income for Sirius. Unless a new deal is worked with MLB or an increased rate for Sirius, it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Sorry to add to the speculation but I just got off the phone w/ Sirius. I had decided to bite the bullet and swap my sportster out for a Mirge and all of the fix ens. The CSR told me to wait. He said that He had just received word that the 2nd week of June MLB play-by-play would be added for Sirius subs. 
Sorry, Just relating what I was told.


----------



## max1

djlong said:


> If by "Sirius XM will be gone" you mean the current corporation, you could be right (depending on how the future financing works out). Sirius XM, the *service* isn't going anywhere. They have satellites, ground stations, content contracts and 20 million customers giving them basically $20M A MONTH. A bankruptcy would hose the shareholders and bondholders but the satellites would continue to operate under the auspices of whomever would buy the assets.


You are forgetting the only reason why they have 20 million is because of the merger if the merger had not happened they would be gone. Plus Sirius will fail in the end because people want reliable service. I am going to cancel the stiletto because i can only use it when i am walikng and i had the boombox can only use it in one room. Am not going to pay an extra 40 bucks for antenna. Plus with the economy now people are not going to be willing to pay for radio. Like i say dont know when Sirius will fail it's just a matter of time. Why pay for radio when you can stream for free on line. I like the idea of Sirius but people want reliable service.


----------



## Undertaker

max1 said:


> You are forgetting the only reason why they have 20 million is because of the merger if the merger had not happened they would be gone. Plus Sirius will fail in the end because people want reliable service. I am going to cancel the stiletto because i can only use it when i am walikng and i had the boombox can only use it in one room. Am not going to pay an extra 40 bucks for antenna. Plus with the economy now people are not going to be willing to pay for radio. Like i say dont know when Sirius will fail it's just a matter of time. Why pay for radio when you can stream for free on line. I like the idea of Sirius but people want reliable service.


I don't think they are going to fail. I also have a boombox and I have used it at work and also in everyroom of my house. I'm sorry that's not the same for you. Just because you have a problems doesn't mean that everyone is unhappy with their service. Also, you can't compare "free online streaming" with what you get with a Sirius Subscription. Many of the things I want is not free online, and I'm sure there are others out there who are willing to pay to get what they want.


----------



## djlong

max1: You're making the mistake of thinking everyone is like you. For one, internet streaming is fine when you're at your desk. In the car? Different story. And that's where most of Sirius XM's customer base started out.

And you can't say "without the merger they would be gone". You don't know what the finances were of the two companies beforehand. I paid VERY close attention becuase I was an XM stockholder (and still am a stockholder since the merger). XM's debt load was far less than Sirius but Sirius had 'better buzz'. Now combining all that debt didn't seem too bad but the FCC's 1-year-delay in approving the merger moved said merger from a time where credit was plenty to a time where credit was almost nonexistant. And THAT is why people were worried that Sirius XM was going under. Any company that generates over $200M per month will eventually figure out how to pay the bills.

Internet streaming doesn't work so well when you're taking a walk either.

Commercial-free music was THE big selling point and still is a major point these days. Of course now you got Stern (though I don't care for him, he DID bring customers), MLB, the NFL, the NBA, etc.


----------



## max1

Like i say djlong, i hope I am wrong. We do need an alternative to Fm but with my past experiecne with Sirius just haven't had good luck am sure i am not the only who has experienced this- i liked Sirius when i got the service but having it say acquiring sat signal every 10 minutes was getting old. i think the problem where i live is that we have too many trees that blocks the signal. BTW i was able to cancel the Stiletto another day of not being able to use it since it's raining here. I guess I just wasn't meant to have Sat Radio--


----------



## DCSholtis

XM sub here. I find it crazy that with a Sirius subscription and the Best of XM package you still cannot get MLB games. Yet as an XM sub with the Best of Sirius package I'm able to listen to any and all sports from the combined XM and Sirius especially NFL games. Weird but I'll take it.


----------



## djlong

Max1: Sounds like very bad luck on your part - and that makes for a LOUSY experience.

I know where there are a couple of 'dead spots' as far as my XM in the car in concerned. But, by the same token, I drove from New Hampshire to Florida without having to fiddle and search for stations. During a trip in 2004 to South Carolina, I counted *two* dropouts on the entire trip, each one lasting about 4 seconds.

Between the PCR hooked up to my computer, the tuner hooked up to the GPS in my car (NavTraffic is VERY good) and the SkyFi2 that moves around the house, I really enjoy the service. I even have the repeater so that the antenna outside can broadcast to both the PCR and the SkyFi2 indoors.

I guess you'd say I'm committed


----------



## max1

djlong said:


> Max1: Sounds like very bad luck on your part - and that makes for a LOUSY experience.
> 
> I know where there are a couple of 'dead spots' as far as my XM in the car in concerned. But, by the same token, I drove from New Hampshire to Florida without having to fiddle and search for stations. During a trip in 2004 to South Carolina, I counted *two* dropouts on the entire trip, each one lasting about 4 seconds.
> 
> Between the PCR hooked up to my computer, the tuner hooked up to the GPS in my car (NavTraffic is VERY good) and the SkyFi2 that moves around the house, I really enjoy the service. I even have the repeater so that the antenna outside can broadcast to both the PCR and the SkyFi2 indoors.
> 
> I guess you'd say I'm committed


 I guess so glad it worked great for ya. Yep, it was a bad experience the rep did tell me that Sirius wont work well with trees we have 3 in front and 3 in back and it blocks the signal. I am lucky we have a good fm market plus Jack Fm out of Sioux City actually a great station. i think will be fine plus i stream on line on aol. I do have D so i still will listen to xm there. Max-


----------



## I WANT MORE

Well, The season is half over (kind of anyway). What a great time for Sirius to pick up MLB play-by-play.


----------



## smokes20

I am new to Sirius. Signed up yesterday after I received an offer in the mail. My Explorer has Sirius ready and the offer was for 6 months get 2 free. After viewing the website and seeing there was an app for our 2 itouchs to receive the internet radio I still had questions about MLB and Nascar. 

After speaking with two different sales reps, neither could confirm if both itouchs would receive the internet radio at the same time. Both did confirm that MLB would not be getting play-by-play anytime soon. So I didn't bother getting the Best of XM package.

What I did find out after being transferred to tech support for the itouch app was that not all the premium stations are included in the internet radio pkg :nono2: Not only this but I would have to pay an add'l $8.99/month for the 2nd itouch and another $8.99/month for any additional devices I wanted to add to my subscription. I was ready just to cancel the whole thing.

Sirius needs to get their act together if they want to keep me after a year. To their credit, they did offer me and I accepted, a years service for my suv and free internet radio for half price. I only use my SUV two days a week.


----------



## wesmills

smokes20 said:


> After speaking with two different sales reps, neither could confirm if both itouchs would receive the internet radio at the same time. Both did confirm that MLB would not be getting play-by-play anytime soon. So I didn't bother getting the Best of XM package.


That part is the only correct information you received, from what I can tell. MLB on XM will be solely on XM for the foreseeable future, probably because MLB is getting all touchy about its licensing fees.



smokes20 said:


> What I did find out after being transferred to tech support for the itouch app was that not all the premium stations are included in the internet radio pkg :nono2: Not only this but I would have to pay an add'l $8.99/month for the 2nd itouch and another $8.99/month for any additional devices I wanted to add to my subscription. I was ready just to cancel the whole thing.
> 
> Sirius needs to get their act together if they want to keep me after a year. To their credit, they did offer me and I accepted, a years service for my suv and free internet radio for half price. I only use my SUV two days a week.


From what I have been told the representative was incorrect. You need the "premium Internet listening" add-on ($2.99/month) on your account--on any radio--and then any iPod Touch or iPhone will be able to use that streaming account. You don't pay extra for additional iPod Touch or iPhone units. Based on what you wrote, you should have the premium Internet add-on and can freely use your Apple units with the Sirius XM app. However, much like DirecTV, DISH Network or your cell phone carrier, you will pay extra for additional units to be subscribed to the same content as the parent unit. Right now this is $8.99/month (compared to $12.95/month for the first radio) plus tax, if any, and MRF.


----------



## ajc68

I'm very disappointed that Sirius has been unable to provide MLB. I'm seriously thinking about switching to XM because of this, but I'm wondering if XM provides the exact same feeds as Sirius in the other sports. For example, do you get all the NFL home and away feeds like on Sirius? Do you get the same NBA and college football coverage?


----------



## wesmills

ajc68 said:


> I'm very disappointed that Sirius has been unable to provide MLB. I'm seriously thinking about switching to XM because of this, but I'm wondering if XM provides the exact same feeds as Sirius in the other sports. For example, do you get all the NFL home and away feeds like on Sirius? Do you get the same NBA and college football coverage?


No, MLB on XM carries only the home feed of the game. I would like to have away feeds as well, but half is better than not at all. If you switch to XM, to keep NFL and college sports you would need the Best of Sirius package, which, I believe, has NFL home feedsand "Sirius College Sports," which claims carriage of: "Games from top college conferences, including SEC, PAC-10, Big 12, Big East and ACC." I don't have BoS so I can't confirm these for you.

Best of Sirius on XM: http://www.xmradio.com/bestofsirius/


----------



## nitty316

I finally ditched Sirius and went to XM. I love my MLB on XM. I used to have XM, then switched to Sirius, but when they merged, XM got the better end o the programming.


----------



## sum_random_dork

nitty316 said:


> I finally ditched Sirius and went to XM. I love my MLB on XM. I used to have XM, then switched to Sirius, but when they merged, XM got the better end o the programming.


I agreee totally! I've been an XM sub since late '02 and couldn't be happier. I added the Best of Sirrus when it came out, now I get MLB, NFL, Pac 10, and NBA. I just don't like all the price increases and losing online streaming for free.


----------



## I WANT MORE

ajc68 said:


> I'm very disappointed that Sirius has been unable to provide MLB. I'm seriously thinking about switching to XM because of this, but I'm wondering if XM provides the exact same feeds as Sirius in the other sports. For example, do you get all the NFL home and away feeds like on Sirius? Do you get the same NBA and college football coverage?


My 5 Sirius subs are coming to an end in Sept. The answer to your question unfortunately is *NO*. I was going to switch my subs from Sirius to XM so that I can get MLB and still have all of my other sports. After being on the phone with XM forever they confirmed as does the XM schedule that they *DO NOT *provide both the home and away broadcasts for NFL. 
They have you by the balls no matter which way you go.


----------



## wesmills

I WANT MORE said:


> My 5 Sirius subs are coming to an end in Sept. The answer to your question unfortunately is *NO*. I was going to switch my subs from Sirius to XM so that I can get MLB and still have all of my other sports. After being on the phone with XM forever they confirmed as does the XM schedule that they *DO NOT *provide both the home and away broadcasts for NFL.
> They have you by the balls no matter which way you go.


For the record, MLB on XM is only home feeds and always has been, so getting just home NFL feeds is not unreasonable.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Time to dig up this topic and dust it off for the 2010 season. Who wants to start?


----------



## big daddy kool

Me!

Any chance of MLB being broadcast on Sirius?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Doesn't look likely.

Dear Mr. XXXXXX,

Thank you for contacting SIRIUS regarding the MLB play-by-play. We are 
here to assist you.

Mr. XXXXXX, we need to inform you that SIRIUS has discussed adding MLB 
to the package, but at this time, we do not have an agreement to do 
this. What we have with SIRIUS is the MLB Home Plate on Channel 210 
which has 24/7 Pro Baseball Talk. 

We continue to be hopeful that at some point, we will be able to add MLB
to our great line up. Please continue to visit our website for our 
current line up, schedules and programming highlights.

We apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused you.
Sincerely,

Sharon R
SIRIUS Customer Care


----------



## big daddy kool

Looks like I will just reup with mlb thru the iphone. It would be nice to get on a long drive and listen to a ballgame, but alas....


----------



## max1

I was thinking about getting the MLB on the I phone. I wanted to know. What is the delay so for example i have e i dont like the tv annoncers for the Cubs but love the radio guys. Is it like a 30 second delay. I was hoping sirius would get mlb but dont think so. Max.


----------



## Dolly

I really wish Sirius could get MLB for their subs. But MLB is a very hard organization to deal with


----------



## I WANT MORE

???


----------



## big daddy kool

I bought a car in December with XM on it, so I am cancelling Sirius and will get a plug n play unit for the office, so MLB for me!


----------



## paja

Dolly said:


> I really wish Sirius could get MLB for their subs. But MLB is a very hard organization to deal with


You won't see MLB on Srius unless MLB gets more money.


----------



## churdie

if u have a iphone/ipod touch,blackberry etc just get mlb at bat 2011. last year it was 14.99 for the year and u get to listen to alll mlb games no blackouts no antenna etc great buy!


----------



## trh

churdie said:


> if u have a iphone/ipod touch,blackberry etc just get mlb at bat 2011. last year it was 14.99 for the year and u get to listen to alll mlb games no blackouts no antenna etc great buy!


That's not what MLB.COM says (*LINK*)


> All At Bat 2010 purchasers can access *one * LIVE game each day of the regular season; those with MLB.TV subscriptions can access a complete schedule of LIVE games (All live games are *subject to blackout *restrictions, see www.MLB.tv for details). At Bat 2010 delivers one free streaming game each day.


So you have to also add MLB.TV ($25 last year) but you still have blackouts.


----------



## alk3997

I'm looking at a vehicle that only has Sirius as an option. Our dealer talked with a SiriusXM rep that said that Sirius will be using the NBA channels for MLB play-by-play when there wasn't an NBA game. 

Any chance of this being true? It sounded suspicious to all of us that MLB would allow the NBA to supersede its programming.

Also I would have expected an announcement from SiriusXM when Sirius radios could play MLB.

I'd just put in an XM after-market radio in place of the Sirius module but then (I assume) the interface to the NavTraffic would be broken, not to mention the warranty.

Andy


----------



## Garyunc

For the At bat app from MLB, the one "live" game refers to one free live video game per day the and blackout info also refers to video only. 

You can listen to all of the games with no blackouts and you get to choose the home or away announcers. For $14.99 you can't beat this deal anywhere. I have it and it is great.


----------



## trh

Garyunc said:


> For the At bat app from MLB, the one "live" game refers to one free live video game per day the and blackout info also refers to video only.


Thanks for the clarification. That certainly makes it more appealing and worthwhile. Now if I can only figure out how to listen to the day games at work.


----------



## Boston_bill

Garyunc said:


> For the At bat app from MLB, the one "live" game refers to one free live video game per day the and blackout info also refers to video only.
> 
> You can listen to all of the games with no blackouts and you get to choose the home or away announcers. For $14.99 you can't beat this deal anywhere. I have it and it is great.


It was probably the one app I used the most last year besides facebook LOL


----------



## Eksynyt

MLB at bat is great, especially with MLB.tv, which is also very worth the money (way better than Extra Innings on D* IMO). At bat has all home and away radio feeds which is what Sirius XM should have. I'm probly gonna switch to XM eventually so I can get a MiRGE but not until my current Sirius subscription is done at the end of this year.


----------



## jappleboy

As i understand it there is still a contract tell 2012 with sirius with MLB i know the same companyNot the way MLB see it. And you better hurry the Mirge radios are know longer being made so you better jump on it.And on Mlb,tv and Directv extra innings, Mlb,tv is cheaper but you are wrong the PQ is in know ways better than Directv HD PQ, YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET.


----------



## I WANT MORE

So is there another interoperable radio to replace the Mirge?


----------



## paja

I WANT MORE said:


> So is there another interoperable radio to replace the Mirge?


NO


----------



## I WANT MORE

Well, That pretty much does it. I will not be renewing my 5 subs. I have several internet radios and will be using them plus I subscribed to MLB.tv and the Atbat app.
Between the no MLB and having to listen to replays of World Cup Skiing on Sporting News Radio I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## I WANT MORE

OK. I lied. I renewed my subs at the $77.00 rate. Now damn it I want MLB play-by-play on the Sirius side.


----------



## koji68

djlong said:


> If by "Sirius XM will be gone" you mean the current corporation, you could be right (depending on how the future financing works out). Sirius XM, the *service* isn't going anywhere. They have satellites, ground stations, content contracts and 20 million customers giving them basically $20M A MONTH. A bankruptcy would hose the shareholders and bondholders but the satellites would continue to operate under the auspices of whomever would buy the assets.


Exactly. That's what happened with Iridium, the satellite phone company.

The original company went bankrupt and 6 billions dollars worth of satellite infrastructure were bought by new investors, including the US government, for tens of millions of dollars.

The original investors got a raw deal but the service is still available years later.

http://www.davidvernon.net/The_Canb...venly_Sign_-_The_Iridium_satellite_story.html


----------



## HDJulie

I WANT MORE said:


> OK. I lied. I renewed my subs at the $77.00 rate. Now damn it I want MLB play-by-play on the Sirius side.


So I guess that still isn't available . I'm looking for an option for my mother -- is MLB At Bat on the iPad essentially the same thing?


----------



## Pete K.

MLB At Bat is great, you get all of the radio broadcasts (both home & away), plus selected TV broadcasts, stats and more. XM does not offer both home & away feeds for regular season games, so At Bat beats XM in that regard. At Bat is free with a subscription to MLB.TV Premium or $14.99 w/o.


----------



## lmac

Has anyone had a problem like this?
I was a member of the class action suit re XMS. I dropped the service before the suit began. I was awarded one month free, which I used.

I only use the service at my cabin. which is in the middle of nowhere, WV.

Recently I tried to renew the service and was told that my account had been turned over to a collection agency. I would have to deal with them before I could renew.

I thought that was what the suit was about, re over billing and charges made with no merit. I haven't called the collection agency as yet. I was hoping someone else has had this issue and could offer some advice.

Thanks....lmac


----------



## MikeW

http://www.siriusxm.com/mlbschedule

Now available on Sirius !


----------



## trh

Is it only available in Sirius Internet? And if so, how much extra is that?


----------



## MikeW

trh said:


> Is it only available in Sirius Internet? And if so, how much extra is that?


It's available on any platform...Sirius, XM, Internet, mobile device...comes with your subscription. No extra charge


----------



## trh

I'm confused. When I click on your link and click on "Sirius" for my platform, it only lists the games on Sirius Internet (and for all games listed through 4/16/12). No Sirius channels listed. When I click on the "add SiriusXM internet" link, it says get it and *the first 7 days are free*. 
If I click on the SiriusXM as my platform, it lists the channels plus the internet channels. Of course it has the annotation "Please note, the only SiriusXM radios currently available are the Lynx and Edge radios." So if you don't have one of those, it seems your only Sirius option is the internet? 
What am I missing or is their web site wrong?


----------



## MikeW

trh said:


> I'm confused. When I click on your link and click on "Sirius" for my platform, it only lists the games on Sirius Internet (and for all games listed through 4/16/12). No Sirius channels listed. When I click on the "add SiriusXM internet" link, it says get it and *the first 7 days are free*.
> If I click on the SiriusXM as my platform, it lists the channels plus the internet channels. Of course it has the annotation "Please note, the only SiriusXM radios currently available are the Lynx and Edge radios." So if you don't have one of those, it seems your only Sirius option is the internet?
> What am I missing or is their web site wrong?


Looks like you are correct. That's disappointing for people like me who have Sirius built into the head unit.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Yea. Fine if you are at home. I appreciate that they have made it available. Does not work too well in the vehicle however.


----------



## camo

I won't sub to my Sirius unit in my Ford because it doesn't offer the MLB games. I have a portable XM radio I plug in and use line sync, works but not near as clean looking. As long as Sirius doesn't carry over satellite MLB games I'll never be a subscriber.


----------



## MikeW

My reciever downloaded a bunch of channels in the 200 range labled "Sporting Event". Maybe something is going to show up soon?


----------



## nrs

I'm just annoyed I have to purchase the same content, multiple times, to listen to it wherever I want.


In years past I paid $20 for Game-Day Audio to listen on my computer, another $15 for the iOS app to listen on my mobile device and my reg XM sub to listen in the car. This year I decided not to listen on my computer and just use the app and my XM.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I listen mainly to sports. Sirius has no MLB play by play. XM does not have home and away NFL and College sports. Sirius does not have Fox Sports Radio. XM has part time Yahoo Sports Radio.
They are basically forcing me to have dual subs and they really don't have much to choose from relative to equipment to do both in your vehicle and home. 
I have 5 subs. 4 Sirius and 1 XM.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Word. http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/19/siriusxm-baseball-idUSL2N0GK0MH20130819


----------



## I WANT MORE

*Good News, Good News*


----------



## shg

It is now available in "all access" pkge. I updated and got 6 months free on entire new subscription.


----------



## Sandra

This is my first baseball season with SiriusXM.

Are all MLB games available on the radio, similar to the NHL and NBA? According to the website it seems as if some games are internet only. Is that correct? TIA


Sandra


----------



## gpg

Sandra said:


> This is my first baseball season with SiriusXM.
> 
> Are all MLB games available on the radio, similar to the NHL and NBA? According to the website it seems as if some games are internet only. Is that correct? TIA
> 
> Sandra


AFAIK, the only home team's broadcast is available on the radio! and usually both teams' broadcasts are available online. There may be some exceptions, e.g., I'm not sure if the Toronto feed is available on a regular basis.


----------

